# Need help with broken fender squier p-bass



## donnyb373 (Mar 24, 2007)

i just scored a fender squir p-bass for my bro for 30 bucks no joke but it needs a new input jack and pots were can i get these and how much do you guys think they will run me? im goin to my local gc tomarrow so if you even can tell me what to buy id apreciat it, sorry for my ignorance on this im a bass nooblet i play 7 strings not basses im just tryin to get my lil bro into somthin more constructive then video games..lol


thanks for your help guys


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Mar 24, 2007)

well, jack should be easy to fix. Just take the guitar in if you're not sure, ask them what jack you need and for some pots (the right ones). Then go back home and wire it all up!

As for price, dunno, you can look on some of the guitar part websites in the US, i'm sure a few other guys can help you out with addresses

try here: http://www.stewmac.com/

and good luck, a very noble cause


----------



## donnyb373 (Mar 25, 2007)

so i go to gc and ask for some new pots, no problem tey give me 2 250k pots for like 11 bucks, i get home tear into the guitar and the damn thing has 500k pots in it, can i still wire this up with these pots or do i HAVE to use 500k?

thanks guys


----------



## Chris (Mar 25, 2007)

donnyb373 said:


> i just scored a fender squir p-bass for my bro for 30 bucks no joke but it needs a new input jack and pots were can i get these and how much do you guys think they will run me? im goin to my local gc tomarrow so if you even can tell me what to buy id apreciat it, sorry for my ignorance on this im a bass nooblet i play 7 strings not basses im just tryin to get my lil bro into somthin more constructive then video games..lol
> 
> 
> thanks for your help guys



Please use punctuation and make sentences. Reading that makes my head hurt. 

Return the 250's and get 500k pots.


----------



## Popsyche (Mar 25, 2007)

Chris said:


> Please use punctuation and make sentences. Reading that makes my head hurt.
> 
> Return the 250's and get 500k pots.



+1 on the punctuation. ! 

The 250ks will work, but they will change the tone.


----------



## donnyb373 (Mar 25, 2007)

Chris said:


> Please use punctuation and make sentences. Reading that makes my head hurt.
> 
> Return the 250's and get 500k pots.




sorry about the punctuation, im a computer noob so i cant type well.

and thanks for the advice

ok, so i got the new pots and wired them up the way the old ones were. I have tones now and no volume. I am thinking maybe either the cap is bad or the guy that had it befor me wired it up wrong, Does anyone know were to get a wiring diagram for the standard p-bass?

thanks guys

Edit: Nevermind i found it

here it is for anyone in the futur that might need this info


----------

